
Dolphins Recorded Having a ‘Conversation?’ Not So Fast - drainge
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/09/dolphins-conversation-explained-words-sentences-language-animals/
======
jcoffland
The scientists quoted in this article may be right but they seem to be
responding in an overly aggressive manner against a perceived outsider to
their field.

> “It is complete bull, and you can quote me,” says Richard Connor

How do you really feel?

> “The Ryabov paper effectively ignores most of what is currently known about
> the properties of dolphin clicks, how to measure them correctly, and how
> they are used by animals in various contexts, and instead lays out the
> author's own ideas for how dolphin communication might work by weaving
> together some simple observations with various disconnected notions of
> acoustics, cognition, and language research,” says Lammers.

I guess thinking out of the box is discouraged.

> “Many, many animals across the animal kingdom will avoid signal masking and
> thus time their vocalizations accordingly...This by no means should be
> compared to human language” says Stephanie King

What I'm not even allowed to make comparisons.

